# Rat Pulling out her stitches...any suggestions?



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i have used the search function but can't find my answer...

i am looking after a friends rat called Jelly who is 1 year and 5 months. I had to take her to the vet for lump removal which was stitched with fine stitching and glued. this lasted less than 24 hours and when i checked on her she had split it open revealing her insides. i took her to the emergency vet to get it redone. so far this has cost about Â£300, maybe $600? expensive. sadly she keeps biting the new thick stitches - i have tried all i can think of to stop her opening the wound - including a collar and even little teddy clothes put on her - they don't stay long!

what can i do to stop her? it's not just the cost - it's not good for her to have such a big open wound. she seems fine but she's away from her sisters and want her to heal as soon as possible. so far i am using the humble sticking plaster which she does bite off but it's taking her longer than without.

any suggestions? 


many thanks in advance x


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

No pain meds?? I find they pick at the stiches because of the pain. That is what I suggest first and foremost. Where was the tumour? Where is the incision. I have actually wrapped a rat with things to stop them from bending to get to the site.

Ear wound (used gauze and cut off pantyhose) until the pain meds kicked in.









Different bandages on teh same girl. There was only me so it was hard to wrap her successfully 

















But I would ask for metacam, and she should stop picking at the incisions. Most times its internal dissolvable stichign and glue on the outside. The are sometimes able to get thru the top stiches or glue but not the internal ones. You can leave them carefully making sure everything is clean, etc and it will heal up anyways.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you so much for the advice. the tumour was on the left side behind the front leg, but going down the front leg like your last picture. i tried panty hose but not successfully like you - i may have to give it another go. 

we were given metacam but told not to use it by the vet the second time we went?! so we are going to use it now. in the UK the vets tend not to give pain relief for furries - terrible really. Jelly is bounding about happy as larry but i think your theory about pain could be very true. i didn't even know what the metacam was for - it was given the first time and the next day they said not to use it. but i definitely will. we are having a vigil over her. 

again, thanks so much for the helpful advice and the pictures - i haven't got my camera lead to post pics which is a shame - but if i find it i will. the scar is about 3 inches long, it's huge. 

thank you thank you x


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahhh you have an incision like my poor Cere's was...










Btw a day later with proper pain management she was doing very very well.

What is her weight, and the concentration of your metacam? I can give you an accurate dose with that. Most Metacam (Meloxicam) are usually 1.5 mg/ml.

If you already have a dosage prepared, go for it...poor sweetie 

Btw Cere's massive incision and obvious discomfort was the reason I started spaying as many girls as I could at the time. It was the worst tumour removal we had all been through


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

we have a dose on the label which i will use - unfortunately i don't know her weight as she's not mine but she is a similar size to my boy who is a tubby little barrel. i'd say she was about a lb in weight! and lazy too. her sister Bean is small - very odd. yes, your girl has the same incision as Jelly - what was yours for? the vet thought jelly's was just a fatty lump but you can't take a chance so she had it removed.

i will keep you updated. when i go back to work tomorrow i can't see pictures but it's good to see others with the same issue. when she was originally glued we don't believe that she ate the glue off, we think it just came apart. sadly, the "good" vet normally does a great job. the relief vet is obviously not as well versed in rat care to think tiny stitches were going to hold it. 

thanks again, hope little Cere is feeling better!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pomperella said:


> we have a dose on the label which i will use - unfortunately i don't know her weight as she's not mine but she is a similar size to my boy who is a tubby little barrel. i'd say she was about a lb in weight! and lazy too. her sister Bean is small - very odd. yes, your girl has the same incision as Jelly - what was yours for? the vet thought jelly's was just a fatty lump but you can't take a chance so she had it removed.
> 
> i will keep you updated. when i go back to work tomorrow i can't see pictures but it's good to see others with the same issue. when she was originally glued we don't believe that she ate the glue off, we think it just came apart. sadly, the "good" vet normally does a great job. the relief vet is obviously not as well versed in rat care to think tiny stitches were going to hold it.
> 
> thanks again, hope little Cere is feeling better!


Ceres sadly passed from PT about 3 months after the surgery  I keep a library of pics for reference in situations like this. 
454 grams (1 pound), 1.5 mg/ml your girl's dose could be .06-.12 cc's or ml's of metacam.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

oh lilspaz i am so sorry to hear about litte Ceres - that is such a shame. i haven't had one pass yet, and i don't know how i'll handle it when it happens. i think as long as you do all you can for them it is some sort of comfort. i like the idea of the reference library of pictures. i think i am going to take a picture of jelly's scar so when i do find my camera lead i can post them. 

thanks again for all the advice. 

Jay


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I take in rescues so I have had a lot of them pass, and its sad but I know how to get through it.

PM me if you ever need support like that. I totally understand the grief, the guilt, etc.


----------

